# giant asian age



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 1, 2008)

Does anyone know how long a giant asian mantis lives?


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2008)

Until it dies. Seriously, they live several months.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 2, 2008)

^ the only good answer


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 2, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> ^ the only good answer


Thanks to both of you!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 2, 2008)

Rick said:


> Until it dies. Seriously, they live several months.


Could you recamend a bigginers mantis specsies that will live longer?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 2, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Could you recamend a bigginers mantis specsies that will live longer?


doesnt exist... if you want something that live long take a tarantula


----------



## Guest_birdfly_* (Jul 2, 2008)

_Deroplatys dessicata _ are a long lived species, i have had them live for 18 months, they dont want extreme heat and they like a bit more humidity.


----------

